# Anyone try phenylethylamine?



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

I've been taking phenylethylamine (it's found in chocolate) the past 3 days at about 1.5 - 2 grams, and I'm satisfied with the results. I was forced to find an alternative to phenibut as I had built up a tolerance. 

Phenylethylamine gives me a lot of energy and focus. I also feel generally pleasant throughout the day as far as my mood is concerned. 

This is how I dose: I take 2 pills at 750 mg each, followed by another 750 mg 15 minutes later. 30 minutes after my first dose, I experience euphoric feelings that last about 30 minutes. This is followed by a tremendous boost of energy and focus that lasts for the whole day. What's great about it is that trivial setbacks or obstacles don't seems to frustrate me. I'm also able to accomplish a lot of tasks.

How does this affect my social anxiety? For one, it improves my eye contact, and I'm able to articulate my thoughts. However, phenylethylamine does *not* calm me. It also makes me somewhat hot and probably increases my blood pressure. 

I'm going to keep taking it for another week, then switch back to phenibut. When my tolerance to phenibut builds up again, I'll switch to phenylethamine, and the cycle will continue.

Anyone else have any phenylethylamine experiences?


----------



## DMT (Oct 18, 2008)

I tried 1.5g with no effects, 2.25g gave me a body buzz that lasted for about an hour, somewhat increased energy but not euphoria. The feeling went away completely after about 2 hours, it wasn't that impressive for me so that was the only dose I took and pretty much discarded the rest of the bottle...


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Mmmmmm....Where can you buy a PEA supplement? Are you talking about phenylalanine (PA) instead? PA gets converted to PEA and to Tyrosine, eventually becoming dopamine. If you read the "dopamine is my foe" thread, we found high dopamine increases concentration, motivation and persons with social anxiety tend to have low dopamine. 

I would be very interested in finding phenylethylamine (PEA) by itself.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you know how much PEA there is in chocolate? I googled but didn't find anything


----------



## kagalive1985 (Dec 6, 2012)

PEA rocks!


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Beggiatoa said:


> Are you talking about phenylalanine (PA) instead? PA gets converted to PEA and to Tyrosine, eventually becoming dopamine.


I haven't tried phenylethylamine because I'm on an SSRI and I've read you shouldn't take them together. However, I do take Tyrosine instead for energy and focus because I could find no contraindications for that.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Beggiatoa said:


> Mmmmmm....Where can you buy a PEA supplement? Are you talking about phenylalanine (PA) instead? PA gets converted to PEA and to Tyrosine, eventually becoming dopamine. If you read the "dopamine is my foe" thread, we found high dopamine increases concentration, motivation and persons with social anxiety tend to have low dopamine.
> 
> I would be very interested in finding phenylethylamine (PEA) by itself.


It sucks. You need to take a huge dose to notice anything then once you have passe the threshold small increases in dosage increase the effects a lot. Below the threshold it wont do anything without an MAO-B inhibitor. Never tried the combo but I have tried it on it's own. The effects are short lived and not especially medicinal and if you re-dose it starts to give you head aches and make you feel nauseous.

Bearing in mind that it is a drug and not a nutrient, you'd be much better trying out some research chems. I have had great success with a certain substance. And this is after years of playing around with all the usual stuff...


----------

